# Jack and Jude on the Banyandah ~ Australia



## JackandJude (Aug 18, 2012)

Sailing a homemade Hartley South Seas - uniquely different from waterline up. Now our boat ain’t worth a lot of money, but she’s been ‘round the world. Bless her. And we sailed her across the North Pacific with snow falling on her decks; buried her masts underwater on that trip. Poor baby. She took that better than us, just as she did our crossing the Great Australian Bight one frosty August when cargo ships were lost to sight in mile wide swells that swept us off our feet. She’s a strong little lady, all 38 foot and 12 tonne of her. Backyard built in Sydney, launched in 1973, she started life the home for our two sons during their first 16 years of life. Touched 80 countries in that run. A veteran, we recently circumnavigated Australia then sailed east to west coast and back again. We mostly take shorter cruises now, around Tassie, the Great Australian Bight and places like that.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

JackandJude said:


> Sailing a homemade Hartley South Seas - uniquely different from waterline up. Now our boat ain't worth a lot of money, but she's been 'round the world. Bless her. And we sailed her across the North Pacific with snow falling on her decks; buried her masts underwater on that trip. Poor baby. She took that better than us, just as she did our crossing the Great Australian Bight one frosty August when cargo ships were lost to sight in mile wide swells that swept us off our feet. She's a strong little lady, all 38 foot and 12 tonne of her. Backyard built in Sydney, launched in 1973, she started life the home for our two sons during their first 16 years of life. Touched 80 countries in that run. A veteran, we recently circumnavigated Australia then sailed east to west coast and back again. We mostly take shorter cruises now, around Tassie, the Great Australian Bight and places like that.


Hey guys, welcome to SailNet. I'm in the middle of reading your book and what's more bought your Macquarie Harbour charts earlier this year as we are planning on heading down that way, early next year with a bit of luck.

btw ... I've had the charts scanned and loaded onto my computer. With a bit of fiddling around you can make them work with a puter nav programme. If you would like a copy of the scanned files let me know and I could email to you.

cheers

Andrew B


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Jack and Jude, good to see you here. Your input will be valued.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Bit of a redfaced whoops here .... the charts I have of Macquarie Harbour are in fact not Jack and Judes but from a fellow by the name of Trevor Norton. I dare say copyright laws prevent me from sending anyone copies of the scans.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Nonetheless ... please check out Jack and Jude's web site .... I'm pretty sure they even offer one of their books as a free download.

Tasmania ~ North Coast | JACKandJUDE.com


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

tdw said:


> Bit of a redfaced whoops here .... the charts I have of Macquarie Harbour are in fact not Jack and Judes


Cripes on a koala, you just make shlit up as you go along, don't you?

I kind of admire that in a blatant sycophant.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> Cripes on a koala, you just make shlit up as you go along, don't you?
> 
> I kind of admire that in a blatant sycophant.


I was wandering through your posts BL, looking for the two pot screamers thread and stumbled upon this.

Gee whiz ... I always thought my lickspittleness was at least vaguely subtle.

oh and yes ... I probably do make it up as I go along. Reality is simple to tight around the gonads.


----------

